# Signature not working?



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

Have newly joined as a web member.

Have input the following to create my signature (without the asterixes):

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W04780&user=GrahamR[/img*]

But coming up as "Unknown". What have I done wrong?

Graham


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

See the top sticky post above, that may help.

The digits W04780 look wrong. Your m'ship number should be in the range W00010 to W00099.


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, but that seems to be the only membership number received and I've added the required "W" and preceeding zero as per the instructions? Unless I'm notified of another membership number? The number given seems to be an "order number" after paying my subscription?

Graham


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Time then to send a PM to wallsendmag who is the membership sec, but I suspect you won't get a reply until tomorrow.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Graham your membership number is W00090 :wink:


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

Great! All sorted. Thanks very much


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

hi iv just noticed my member number not working on signature it did to start when first added it 
*







is what put in the slot but coming up unknown membership no is W00077


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try this without the stars

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00077&user=macd5[/img*]


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

cheers got it working now


----------

